# Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?



## hunny (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal eine Frage. Nein es geht nicht um mein Teich der schön von Bakterien und __ Muscheln gereinigt wird 
Es geht darum das mein Nachbar gestern auf ein Bier bei mir war :smoki und mir erzählen wollte das wenn man in den Ablauf vom Teichfilter ein stück Kupferrohr legt man kein Problem mehr mit Algen hat!!! 
Hat da schon einer von Euch etwas drüber gehört oder ist das Hokus Pokus. Ich meine ich will ihm das ja Glauben aber irgendwie habe ich da so ein Bauchgefühl das mir sagt das das nicht gut ist....
Währe froh wenn das hier geklärt werden könnte! 

Grüße Volker


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

Schnapsidee ? 

kenne das so das Wasser dass über eine Kupferleitung läuft alle Fische umbringt?!

kann doch nicht ernst gemeint sein oder?


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

Hi

Das kann schon sein. Da gibt es ja auch Bänder, die unter die erste Ziegelreihe auf dem Dach gelegt werden und dann Regen drüber läuft. Das Kupfer oxidiert, bildet Säure und vernichtet das __ Moos auf dem Dach. Anders kenne ich das vom Hörensagen, dass ein Kupernagel schneller Baumwurzeln zersetzt. Da sollte also schon etwas dran sein. ABER was wird aus den restlichen Pflanzen? Die bekommen sicher was ab und das Leben im Teich wird sicher auch darunter leiden. Lass es besser sein. Nicht versuchen

Grüße Michael


----------



## hunny (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

Hallo,
wie man sieht gehen wohl auch hier die Meinungen auseinander  Wie gesagt das mit dem Dach kenne ich auch - andereits kann es ja nicht giftig sein da in den meißten Wohnhäusern die Wasserleitungen aus Kupfer sind


----------



## Limnos (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

Hi

Zwar ist Kupfer für die meisten Wirbellosen hochgiftig, Trotzdem dürfte ein Stück Kupferrohr für einen ganzen Teich so gut wie keine Wirkung haben. Ich weiß, wieviel Kupfersulfat ich in meinen Pool gekippt habe, ohne dass ich die Algen ganz vernichten konnte. Da kann man von einem Stück Rohr nicht viel erwarten. Es oxidiert innerlich und diese Oxidschicht ist bei neutralem bis basischem Wasser unlöslich, lediglich bei saurem Wasser unter pH 5 würde das Kupfer langsam in Lösung gehen. Kupfer als Metall bildet übrigens keine Säure!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## hunny (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

Moin Limnos,
wenn es denn oxidiert ist hat es also null Wirkung oder? Also kann man es doch gleich lassen?


----------



## Joerg (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

Aus dem Stück Rohr löst sich zu wenig.
Du kannst aber eine Spannung anlegen, damit sich was tut.

In den meisten Algenmitteln ist Kupfersulfat drin.
Geh mal in die Apotheke und lies den Beipackzettel, dann willst du es nicht mehr in den Teich geben.


----------



## hunny (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

ich wollte es meinem Teich ja auch nicht antun sondern etwas schlauer werden! Ich lasse es meinen Nachbarn mal machen und schaue was da so passiert


----------



## lollo (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*



hunny schrieb:


> wenn es denn oxidiert ist hat es also null Wirkung oder?



Hallo,

so ist es.  Wenn Kupfer der Witterung ausgesetzt ist, schützt es sich selbst durch das Bilden einer Patinaschicht. Ca. 80 % der Häuser besitzen für die Wasserversorgung Kupferleitungen, und Teichbesitzer füllen damit ihre Teiche, ich habe bisher nichts negatives gehört.

Wenn der Teich nicht gerade mit neuem Kupfer ausgekleidet ist, passiert dort gar nichts. :smoki


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

kenne so eine Geschichte,

von wegen Regenwasser vom Dach über Kupferdachrinne + Rohr in Richtung Teich geleitet 

--> Ergebnis alle Fische plötzlich tot ... 2

Das Kupfer war wohl noch nicht komplett oxidiert und patiniert?


----------



## Atze110 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

Hallo ,

Kupfer ist ein Schwermetall welches sich im Fisch ablagert. 

Insbesondere bei Koi ist enorm Vorsicht geboten:
Kupfer wird bei einem Koi ab 15 Grad Wassertemperatur in der Leber verstoffwechselt. 

Unter 15 Grad kann der Koi das nicht mehr und es gibt Leberpaenzümschädigungen ( Leberzellen sterben ab)
Dazu wird Kupfer in den kalten Monaten in den Wasserpflanzen gespeichert, sodass es bei einer geschlossenen Eisdecke durch den Gasaustausch der Wasserpflanze das Kupfer wieder ins Wasser abgegeben wird. 
Das führt dann zum Koisterben. 
Das ist ein Wissenschaftl. Bericht von Dr.Lechleitner  (Fachtierarzt für Koi)
Quelle die DATZ eine Aqariumfachzeitschrift. 
Beste Grüße
Atze


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

 Super ,

 also Schnapsidee


----------



## hunny (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

Bleibt für mich immer noch die Frage wenn es doch so schädlich ist warum unsere Wasserleitungen aus Kupfer sind ( in meinen Haus zu Glück nicht) irgenwie passt da etwas nicht zusammen


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

@hunny

weil Cu vll. für Mensch und Säugetier nicht in dem Maß schädlich ist ???
Es sei denn, du stehst dein Leben lang im Wasser und gurgelst fortwährend mit dem Cu-verseuchten Wasser. 

(Dosis venenum ... )


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

@ hunny

es gab sogar im alten Rom damals Wasserleitungen aus __ Blei....  trotzdem starb dort keiner an Bleivergiftung, weil sich sehr schnell ne Schicht aus Kalk und Co darüber gelegt hat....   deshalb löste sich das Blei nicht mehr


----------



## hunny (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*



> trotzdem starb dort keiner an Bleivergiftung


 na ich glaube das hat auch daran gelegen das die Leute nicht so alt geworden sind...


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

[OT]man stirbt nicht zwangsläufig an einer Bleivergiftung. 
erst sinkt der IQ rapide ab.[/OT]


----------



## Joerg (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

Schwermetalle können sich im Körper langsam anreichern.
Dadurch ergeben sich je nach Dosis Folgeerkrankungen.

Meist wird aber nur die Lebenserwartung verkürzt.
Ein sofortiger und schneller Tod kommt normalerweise nicht vor.


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*



hunny schrieb:


> ............
> Es geht darum das mein Nachbar gestern auf ein Bier bei mir war :smoki und mir erzählen ................




mit Bier gehn auch noch andere Sachen ! :smoki

Kupfer

Reinigung  klingt wie saubermachen ,also "Schmutz" _entfernen , austragen _

das ist es wohl nicht......

eher _Desinfektion_  aber eigentlich ist es nur eine Art _Vergiftung_ 

da gibt es noch jede Menge andere Möglichkeiten 

wer´s mag 

mfG


----------



## Schaffi (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

Hm, ich kenne einen Landschaftsgärtner und er sagte mir, das ein paar Kupfernägel in kurzer Zeit die größten Bäume "töten" können. 
Auf jedenfall würde ich sowas nicht in einem Teich mit Lebewesen probieren. 
Sei ein netter Nachbar und geb Ihm ein paar Teichpflanzen ab und sag Ihm in zwei drei Jahren wird er nicht mehr viel Algen haben, ganz wird man die wohl eh nie los ^^ 
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

Hallo,
Kupfer als Metall ist harmlos, gelöste Kupfer-Ionen sind es nicht (auch wenn nicht giftig ). Wie man als Teichbesitzer sehr schnell lernt, finden sich immer ein paar Mikroorganismen, die etwas können, was man nicht gerne hätte (den Teich grün färben, verzinkten Stahl rosten lassen oder eben Kupferteile anlösen).
Aus diesem Grunde würde ich auf so eine Weise kein Algenproblem im Teich lösen wollen . Eine gewisse Cu-Konzentration im Teich würde den Algenwuchs zurückhalten, die Aufrechterhaltung einer solchen würde viele der Teichlebewesen auf Dauer vergiften .


----------



## Limnos (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kupfer zur Teichreinigung?*

Hi

@wenn es denn oxidiert ist hat es also null Wirkung oder? Also kann man es doch gleich lassen? 

Null Löslichkeit gibt es in der Chemie nicht. Selbst Glas löst sich geringfügig in Wasser. Deshalb sollte man besser von "schwerstlöslich" reden.
 Aber die Empfindlichkeit der Tiere gegenüber Kupfer ist unterschiedlich: Am empfindlichsten reagieren Weichtiere und Krebse, die in ihrem Blutfarbstoff Hämocyanin Kupfer statt Eisen als Zentralatom haben
Wahrscheinlich als Folge der Bronzezeit hat der Mensch die größte Toleranz gegenüber Kupfer.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

